# female rat names



## a-talking-potato (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm going to get my rats when I get home from a nine day trip down south, and I need help with names! I was thinking I was going to name them Hazel and Grace (from the fault in our stars) but I'm just really not sure. I like old fashioned and fancy names for pets  I'm not sure what they'll look like yet, but the way they look doesn't really affect my choice. Got any ideas? What are your rats names?


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

I have all mine named after TV/movie Characters, Binx-Hocus Pocus, Hanna- the movie Hanna, Scout- To kill a mocking bird, Khaleesi and Ghost- Game of Thrones. I took awhile to name all my rats but that is because I like to name based on personality.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

What about Raven, Estella, Rain, Belle, Juliet, Evangeline, Diamond, Ruby, Esther, Melody, Romance, Alina, or Alice. I am getting boys soon so I don't have a lot of female name suggestions. I like the idea of naming them after movies or tv shows you like. Also book names are always a good choice too


----------



## Katrinket (Jun 15, 2013)

We just named a new female ratty, and I saved our list. Cleo, hazel, ivy, Molly, Margot, sylvie, dove, dahlia, fern, flora, Audrey, pippa, Charlotte, fiona, violet, valentine, Lena, Lizzie, Lucy, ruby, Luna, Zelda, Maeve.


----------



## Luminescent (May 28, 2013)

I love fancy, vintage-sounding names too. How about Doris, Ruth, Vivian, Rosalie, Rosalia, Anita, Beatrice, Cleo, Clementine, Darcy, Agatha, Edith, Elouisa, Chanel, Lucinda or even Priscilla?


----------



## a-talking-potato (Jun 16, 2013)

I really love the names Ivy and Margot! And it seems like everyone likes the name Ruby, and then I also like Rosalie, but my friends rats are named ruby and rose so that'd just be too close haha  But those are all awesome names! I am seriously considering ivy and margot


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ivy would be great! I also love Hazel... I'm a huge fan of people names that not many people have for pets. So Ivy and Hazel are definitely winners in my book.


----------

